# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگر الان به سال سوم بر میگشتی چه اشتباهی رو تکرار نمیکردی؟؟؟

## Mohammad hasan

*                                                                                                                 کنکوری های 95
                                                                                                   کنکوری های 94
                                                                                      کنکوری های 93 
                                                                                و...






سلاااام 


امیدوارم که به هدفتون رسیده باشید و در بهترین دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل باشید
  یا در آینده نزدیک این اتفاق براتون بیفته (مخصوص نودوپنجیاا)


همه ی ما این روزا شاهد هستیم که چقدر از دوستان عزیزمون نگران معدل  هستن و  افسوس گذشته رو میخورن 

این تاپیک ، تاپیکه اتمام حجت با کسایی که الآن سال سومن(من جمله خودم)

 این روز ها هون روزهایی هست که سال آینده افسوسش رو میخورن (که ان شا الله این طور نخواهد بود و  بهش افتخار خواهیم کرد)


از شما عزیزان گل تقاضا دارم تا برای جلوگیری از بهانه و اتمام حجت با ما سال سومی ها که چن ماه دیگه کنکوری خطاب میشیم؛ هر گونه پند و اندرز دارید   بهمون بگید 

و مارو شدیدا توجیه کنید 

البته بعضی از دوستان خدا رو شکر توجیهن 
ولی خودم توشون نیستم

و حالا سوال اینه: 



  داوطلب عزیز شما  خودت اگر الان به سال سوم بر میگشتی چه اشتباهی رو تکرار نمیکردی؟؟؟




با سپاس فراوان از شما دوستان عزیز
*

----------


## Mr Sky

در طول سال درس بخونید......دو سه روزی که برای امتحان هست نمیشه کار خاصی کرد بر عکس تمام امتحان هایی که تا الان داشتید . چون این امتحان ، خود امتحان کنکوره و اگه بخواین توی دو یا سه روزی که واسه امتحان وقت دارین فصل جدیدی "که در طول سال نخوندین" رو بخونین  بدونید که سخت تر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکنید..."برعکس بقیه امتحانا که حتی سطحشون از امتحانات نهایی هم بالاتره
.
.
.
.کتاب درسی رو حتما حتما کامل بخونید شک نکنید که 20 میارید ......واصلا از کتاب های کنکوری واسه امتحان نهایی استفاده نکنید .البته پرسمان هم خوبه به شرطی که در طول سال خونده شه
.
.
امتحانات نهایی 4سال گذشته رو هم حتما بررسی کنید  تا هم دستتون روون شه هم به آرامش روانی برسید
.
.
.
سر جلسه امتحان هم  تا جایی که میتونید تقلب کنید....خیلی راحته.....البته پیش نیازش اینه که یه خرخون کنارتون نشسته باشه
.
.
.
.نکته اولی که گفتم از همه مهم تره..من پارسال  با اینکه پایه ریاضیم خیلی قوی بود "خیلییی"...ولی حسابان رو در طول سال نخوندم ..شب امتحانم با اینکه کامل بیدار موندم ولی 10شدم......همین یه درس هم معدلمو کرد17

----------


## Amiiin

عین خر درس میخوندم تا معدلم 20 شه
عید هم کل امتحان نهایی هارو حل میکردم

----------


## Ritalin

_مهم تر از همه گول احمدی شیاد نمیخوردم که روحیم داغون کنه و حتی سال پیش تحت تاثیر قرار بده و نهایی جدی میگرفتم._

----------


## pouria98

درس میخوندم ...

----------


## A M I R

همه ی اینا که میگن اگه بر میگشتیم فلان میکردیم و بیسار میکردیم و کوه جابه جا میکردیم اینا .. :Yahoo (77): 

شرط میبندم اگه برمیگشتن همون چیزی بودند ، دوباره تکرار میشه .. بدتر میشه که بهنر نمیشه ..  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## elm10

مدرسمو عوض می‌کردم.

بهتر بود از اول تو رشته تجربی می‌بودم تا اینکه بخوام تغییر رشته بدم.

----------


## Mostafa7

1- در طول سال مثل اسب " تستی " میخوندم .
2- برای امتحان نهایی فقط شب امتحان میخوندم . 
3- تا جایی که میتونستم تو امتحان نهایی تقلب میکردم .

----------


## T!G3R

_مدرسمو تغییر میدادم دیگه تو اون مدرسه درس نمیخوندم -- معلماش خوب نبودن
معدل سومم شده 19.47 
معدل پیش دانشگاهیم : 19.82
واقعا خنده داره
موفق باشید همگی_

----------


## magicboy

ازدواج نمی کردم

----------


## -Morteza-

> 1- در طول سال مثل اسب " تستی " میخوندم .
> 2- برای امتحان نهایی فقط شب امتحان میخوندم . 
> 3- تا جایی که میتونستم تو امتحان نهایی تقلب میکردم .


حرفشو باید طلا گرفت

منم همین کارو میکردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> 1- در طول سال مثل اسب " تستی " میخوندم .
> *2- برای امتحان نهایی فقط شب امتحان میخوندم . 
> *3- تا جایی که میتونستم تو امتحان نهایی تقلب میکردم .


کدوم درس ها رو؟ چرا؟  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## high.target

یکم کمک کنین تا قبل عید باید درسایی که تا حالا خوندیم جمع بندی کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi100

سلام
حاظرم دوباره بشینم کلاس سوم  را از اول بخونم درسته الان پیش هستم ولی من اماده ام
خیلی خوب میخوندم

----------


## hanjera

کاش تو اولین امتحانات وقتی سوار ون میشدم پنجرشو باز نمیزاشتم...بد جور عرق کرده بودم..نشستم تو ون...دوست خر من پنجرشو باز کرد..منم حال میکردم..باد خنک میخورد..ون هم با سرعت میرفت...که شبش سرگیجه های بد داشتم و تا تیر ماه ادامه ی داشت و  معدلم خراب شد....

----------


## dorsa.1998

حسرت گذشته رو نمیخورم چون مهم الانه که از گذشتم درس گرفتم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Milad.Bt

هیچی راضیم از سال سومم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## zahra99

عاشق نمیشدم...مزخرف...مین..بقیش خوب بود

----------


## matrooke

نتیجه گیری من از خوندن نصیحت های دوستان!
تقلب تقلب تقلب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## matrooke

> عاشق نمیشدم...مزخرف...مین..بقیش خوب بود


سوم دبیرستان و عشق  :Y (668): 
اینا که بچه بازین
الکی اسم عشق رو خراب نکنین

----------


## optician

تاریخ رو 20 میشدم :Yahoo (4):  هروقت معلم تاریخ رو میبینم اون نمره 4 رو میزنه تو سرم.

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

تو سال سوم تمام تلاشمو کردم و واقعا درس خوندم.بعضی شبا بود که 4 ساعت خوابیدن برام آرزو شده بود از بس میخوندم و کم میخوابیدم.بهتون توصیه میکنم هیچوقت برای امتحانات نهایی شبش از خوابتون نزنید 

بزرگترین اشتباهم این بود که شبش کم خوابیدم از بس استرس داشتم شبی 2 ساعت بیشتر نمیخوابیدم و فرداش که امتحان نهایی داشتم این بی خوابی کار دستم داد.

  به خاطر کم خوابی تمرکزم پایین اومد سر جلسه و به خاطر یه سری بی دقتی از هر امتحان 1 نمره و 2 نمره کم آوردم.

اگر تا الان دقیق برای نهایی نخوندید اصلا نگران نباشید توی دو هفته ی عید جبران میکنید اما فعلا همگام با مدرسه کتابو دقیق بخونید.حتی فعالیتای کتابو هم دقیق بخونید هم چون دانشمندان تو زیست فعالیتای 

زیست توصیه میکنم حتما خونده بشه.تمرینای کتاب درسی تو ریاضی و فیزیک حفظ کنید دقیق و مو به مو بخونید.

کلا هیچ کلمه ای و هیچ صفحه ای از کتاب درسی رو نخونده نذارید.یادمه تو امتحان نهایی من یه سوال داده بودن برای زیست که گیرنده های کدوم بخش زبان مزه ی آسپیرین رو تشخیص میدن؟این سوال از فعالیتای کتاب زیست طرح شده بود و هیچکی فکرشو نمیکرد که از یه همچین جایی سوال بیارن و خیلیا غافلگیر شدن.تو فعالیت زیست نوشته بود که آسپیرین مزه ای تلخ دارد خب تا دانش آموز اینو نفهمه که نمیتونه بگه گیرنده های عقب زبان مزه ی آسپیرینو تشخیص میدن.درسته؟

پس کتابو با تمام جزییاتش دقیق دقیق بخونید.اون جاهاییکه تا حالا ازشون سوال زیاد دادن از تو جزوات نهایی فرزانگان یا پرسمان گاج پیدا کنید و بخونید و حلشون کنید چون هر سال سوال تکراری میاد.اما جاهاییکه کم اهمیت تلقی شده رو هم با همون حساسیت مطالعه کنید.چون طراحا گاهی غافلگیر میکنن.

در کل استرس به خودتون راه ندید نهایی چیزی نداره من خودم خوندن جدی برای نهایی رو از اسفند شروع کردم و معدلم 19/17 شد و به نسبت تلاشم نتیجه گرفتم.

پس محکم بخونید و به امید خدا پیش برید که سال بعد انشالله دیگه دغدغه ی نگرانی برای نمرات نهاییتونو نداشته باشید و تنها دغدغتون فقط و فقط کنکورتون باشه.

موفق باشید.یا علی مدد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin ZD

برای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی بیشتر تست میزدم 
و روی نقاط کلیدی زیست (تک کلمه ها ) بیشتر تمرکز میکردم و زیستو به جای 18.5 میشدم 20

----------


## Mostafa7

دلم نیومد تکرار نکنم ! 
تقلب کنید ! تو کشوری که کنکورش سرنوشت افراد رو با سهمیه ایثارگران و رزمندگان و غیره و ذلک تعیین میکنه تقلب از شیر مادر حلال تره !

----------


## mobin9898

> دلم نیومد تکرار نکنم ! 
> تقلب کنید ! تو کشوری که کنکورش سرنوشت افراد رو با سهمیه ایثارگران و رزمندگان و غیره و ذلک تعیین میکنه تقلب از شیر مادر حلال تره !


داداش قلبم از صداقتت گرفت

----------


## Mr.Hosein

حتی اگه یه کلمه واسه کنکور نخوندی هم خیالی نیست!
فقط امتحان نهایی رو از دست نده...اگه یه معدل بالای 19ونیم بیاری هم کارت راحت تره و هم اعتماد به نفس بیشتری داری...

از یک ماه به امتحان نهایی مونده درس هایی که مشکل داری رو حتما کار کن...
سعی کن جوری خونده باشی که روز قبل امتحانت بشه روز دوره و حل نمونه سوالای سال های گذشته فقط...
و اینکه اگر خدایی نکرده کارت به جایی رسید که فقط روز قبل امتحان تونستی بخونی یا دو روز قبلش اخر شب حتما 2-3تا از نهایی هارو از خودت امتحان بگیر...اگه دیدی میوفتی و قبول نمیشی حتما تا صبح بیدار بمون...


اگه در مورد درس های کنکور بخوای...به نظر من شیمی و فیزیک رو خیلی خوب کار کن تا سال کنکور کارت راحت تر باشه...

----------


## magicboy

از کمپ اعتیاد فرار نمیکردم

----------


## www.sama.goon

> _مدرسمو تغییر میدادم دیگه تو اون مدرسه درس نمیخوندم -- معلماش خوب نبودن
> معدل سومم شده 19.47 
> معدل پیش دانشگاهیم : 19.82
> واقعا خنده داره
> موفق باشید همگی_


ایول چ معدلاییی😊👍

----------


## mahmoud.n

نهایی رو دست کم نمی گرفتم

----------


## n.f11

قلمچی شرکت نمیکردم چون نیاز نبود.
زیستم رو خیلی بیشتر میخوندم، مخصوصا 3 فصل آخر که تا همین امروز هم رغبتی برای خوندتشون ندارم. :Yahoo (4): 
خوش میگذروندم با دوستام و اینقد به خودم سخت نمیگرفتم.
کمی زودتر سوالات نهایی رو شروع میکردم که نمونه برا خرداد. :Yahoo (4): 
درست نوشتن توی امتخان تشریحی رو بیشتر تمرین میکردم، این واقعا خیلی مهمه 1 نمره شیمی من به خاطر همین پرید.
چون نمیدونستم باید کسرها رو کامل بنویسم و این حرفا.
کتاب نوروز رو نمیخریدم، که سفید بمونه :Yahoo (76): 

وکاری که کردم و راضیم اینه که همه ی کتابا رو دقیق خوندم، حتا جاهایی که هیشکی فکر نمیکرد سوال میاد، مثلا دینی یا ادبیات  که سوال داده بودن همه شوک شدن ولی برا من خیلی اسون بود و کامل شدم جفتشونو.

----------


## n.f11

تقلبم نکنین حتا اگه به حرام/حلال اعتقاد ندارید به اخلاقیات که اعتقاد دارید؟
بهانه و توجیه هم نکنین که فلان سهمیه یا بی عدالتی یا تقلب وجود داره، حتا اگه همه بغل دستیاتون تقلب کردن، شما کار خودتون رو بکنین بزارین وقتی کارنامتون میاد سرتون بلندباشه که تک تک نمراتتون دقییقا نتیجه ی تلاشا و زحمتای خودتونه. اینطوری حس بهتری نسبت به خودتون دارین.تلاشتون رو بکنین .مهم نیس تهش چی میشه، فقط متقلب نباشین.

----------


## amir.abs

اول اینکه میرفتم آموزشگاه زبان 
بعد اینکه امتحان نهاییم رو خوب میدادم  :Yahoo (117):  :Y (568):

----------


## saj8jad

هیچی  :Yahoo (4):  ، اینکه از امتحان نهایی ها واس خودم « اژدهای سه سر » نمی ساختم!  :Yahoo (76): 

بعد از آخرین امتحان نهایی که دادم و داشتم به خونه می اومدم به این نتیجه رسیدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirAria

من از تموم دوستانی که سال سوم رو تموم کردن استدعا دارم این تایپک رو بیان و بگن تجربیاتشون رو که ما سومی ها استفاده کنیم .

ضمنا روی تقلب در امتحان نهایی تاکید کنید حتما  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## broslee

قبلا چیزای خوبی تو انجمن نوشته بودم الان اونا یادم نیست.اما

1.در درس هایی که قوی ترید ،به خودتون مغرور نشید.من عربی روزای آخر بود که فهمیدم اعراب هم میاد.رفتم اعراب چندین سال اخیر رو همه حل کردم.بهش مسلط شدم.ولی سر جلسه تو یه شکی بودم که از سخت بودن امتحان قبل (دینی) ایجاد شده بود و اشتباه جواب دادم.یه جا دیگه هم معنی جمله ی سوال مطالعه طلبی بود.یعنی باید حتما اونو حفظ میکردی.

یا فیزیک سوالی بود که تو فایل جواب تمرین های کتاب هم جواب درستی بهش نداده بود.نشستم از خودم جواب نوشتم جوابی کامل.
ولی یه جا دیگه منفی مثبت اشتباه کردم.یا جواب نهایی قسمت الف رو اشتباه در آوردم بعد اونو تو ب گذاشتم اونم اشتباه شد.

تقلبی هم کردم.معلم فیزیکمون یه 8 نمره ای رو با صدای رسا برای مستمعین قرائت کرد.برای ضعیفان نجات بخش بود.

یا یه معلم دیگه داشتیم اون  واقعا علم داشت هم عمل.میومد چند سوالی برامون میگفت.البته برای من که ارتباط خوبی باهم داشتیم یا چهار پنج نفر دیگه.

2.مدیریت وقت داشته باشین.من گاهی وقت کم میاوردم.هیچگاه قبل از اتمام جلسه خارج نشین.سوالات رو دور کنید.در دور یه دید مصصحانه داشته باشید.

3.خوشخط بنویسید.دو سه امتحان اول خودکارم دچار
ار استرس میشد و خیلی بد خط مینوشت.از خودکار مناسب استفاده کنید.

4.ماشین حساب برای شیمی لازمه.آدم ذهنشو درگیر محاسبات نکنه بهتره.

5.سوالات ریز 0.25 دیدم که نکته ای بوده.نکته اش تو کتاب کمک درسی بوده.ولی اینجور سوالا و سوالات جدید و مفهومی :Yahoo (8):  میزانشون کمه.مثلا 1.5 نمره جبر یا حسابان و1 هندسه و ... .

یه قدم جلوتر باشید.یعنی 94 رو نگاه کنید.بعد در جهت همون تغییرات یه قدم جلوتر برید.

برگرفته از کتاب(( منو  نهایی ))

----------


## broslee

در کل از نهاییم راضیم.

----------


## AuTuMn GiRl

درس نخوندنو 

واقعا پشیمونم ک چرا از همون سوم کنکوری نخوندم
بخونین عین چی ک سال بعد ب اینجای ماها نرسین

----------


## Maximus

امتحان نهایی اسونه فقط باید یه مقدار وقت گذاشت روش
نیمسال دوم رو خوب بخونید و مطالب مربوط به نمیسال اول رو برا عید نوروز جبران کنید 
بعد برا تابستون یه برنامه ویژه داشته باشید منظورم انتخاب منابع و تابستون میخام چیکار کنم و هدفم چیه 
مثلا خودم برا دوسه تا درس واقعا به کلاس احتیاج داشتم اما از این تفکرات که موفق ها به کلاس نمیرند و غیره
نرفتم کلاس و خیلی بابت این موضوع ضربه خوردم 
همیشه دنبال پیدا کردن راه موفقیت خودتون باشید و نه اینکه از راه دیگران تقلید کنید 
یا حق :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Behnam10

*برای نهایی تنها توصیه ای که دارم حل سوالات کتاب دوسالانه قلمچی هست . 
من اشتباهی که کردم این بود که به بنی هاشمی اکتفا کردم . فقط در درس ریاضی خسیس بازی دراوردم و از همون دوسالانه ای که به توصیه ی معلمم  خریده بودم استفاده کردم . تنها درس تخصصی هم که در ورقه 20 شدم همون ریاضی بود چون امسال بیشتر سوالات تازه بود و اصلا شبیه به چندسال اخیر نبود . متن کتاب هم فراموش نکنید .
اما اگر به سوم یا دوم برمیگشتم حتما تست های زیست الگو و شیمی گاج رو در همون دوران میزدم و نکاتش رو یاداشت میکردم . الان دارم قدر اون خلاصه هایی که برای نهایی سومم نوشتم  میدونم . حتما از همین الان تست رو شروع کنید . نزارید صرفا برای چهارم .*

----------


## marsad

بزرگترین اشتباه تو هر برهه زمانی اینه که یا داریم غصه گذشته رو میخوریم یا واسه آینده خیال پردازی میکنیم
هیچ وقت تو زمان حال نیستیم
تجربش کردم که میگم
لعنت به چنین افکاری که بدبختم کرد

----------


## zahra99

> سوم دبیرستان و عشق 
> اینا که بچه بازین
> الکی اسم عشق رو خراب نکنین


بله درسته ببخشید باید میگفتم توهم احمقانه...کلا تو این دوران فقط ذهنتونو مشغول درس و مدرسه کنین..نه چیز دیگه این تجربه من واسه یک سال ازدست رفته

----------


## sis413

مث ادم درس میخوندم

----------


## Fatemeh.FD

خب در طول سال درس نخوندم ... ولی اگ برمیگشتم بازم نمیخوندم چون نمیتونستم ... اما با این اوضاع ک درس خوندنم صرفا روزای امتحان بود جزوه ی دبیرمو خوندم و فقط سوالات نهاییو حل کردم چون اصلا نمیشد سمت کتاب برم ... با این روش خوشبختانه خوب پیش رفتم ... پس در طول سال درس بخونین ک کتاب براتون نو نباشه ... هرچقدرم که  پیش رفتین حتما حتما سوالات نهایی سالای قبلو حل کنید از قدیم ب جدیدم حل کنید...تلاش کنید حسرت بد چیزیه...

----------


## Lara27

از اول سال فقط میخوندم .

----------


## Enigma

گرچه خیلی وقت تلف کردم ولی برگردم بازم وقت تلف میکنم.
الان مشکل غیر قابل حلی از اون موقع ندارم.

----------


## pxc33

دوستان یه سوال داشتم ... چند صفحه پیش یکی از دوستان گفته بود که معمولا توی درس هایی مثل حسابان یا جبر و هندسه 1 نمره یا نزدیک 2 نمره از نکاتی میاد که کتب کمک درسی ان . درسته این حرف ؟ اخه من خیلی ها رو دیدم برای نهایی فقط کتاب و نمونه سوال خوندن 20 شدن پس این چجوری میشه ؟

----------


## mahmoud.n

> دوستان یه سوال داشتم ... چند صفحه پیش یکی از دوستان گفته بود که معمولا توی درس هایی مثل حسابان یا جبر و هندسه 1 نمره یا نزدیک 2 نمره از نکاتی میاد که کتب کمک درسی ان . درسته این حرف ؟ اخه من خیلی ها رو دیدم برای نهایی فقط کتاب و نمونه سوال خوندن 20 شدن پس این چجوری میشه ؟


این مال زمانی بود که امتحان نهایی برگزار می شد
الان انتقام نهایی برگزار میشه 
اول کتاب
دوم کتاب
سوم کتاب
چهارم نمونه سوال و اگه وقت کردی یه سری نکات بیشتر

----------


## Nastaran74

خر خونی نمیکردم حالا که تاثیر معدل حذف شده :Yahoo (4): ........

----------


## farshad7

up









لطفا تجربیاتتون رو در اختارمون بذارید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (5): 









ثواب داره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## H03ein

*من کنکوری 95ـم

معدل سال سومم زیر 17ـه ولی اصلا برام مهم نیست.

تا به امروزم نه هیچ درسیو تموم کردم، نه هیچ فصلیو تست زدم ، نه قلمچی تراز بالا آوردم ، نه اصلا برای کنکور آماده شدم...

اونایی که دارن جَو راه میندازن که ای کاش درس میخوندیم...

به خاطر معدلمون کارمون تمومه...

بذار رک بگم معدل هیچوقت تو کنکور تاثیر نداشته ، به این کارنامه های مقایسه ای هم کاری نداشته باش...

هیچکس از روش حساب و کتاب سنجش سر در نمیاره...

اگه میخوای درس بخونی از همون سال چهارم شروع کن، جوونیت یه بار میاد و دیگه هم برنمیگرده...

گود بای*

----------


## www.sama.goon

> *من کنکوری 95ـم
> 
> معدل سال سومم زیر 17ـه ولی اصلا برام مهم نیست.
> 
> تا به امروزم نه هیچ درسیو تموم کردم، نه هیچ فصلیو تست زدم ، نه قلمچی تراز بالا آوردم ، نه اصلا برای کنکور آماده شدم...
> 
> اونایی که دارن جَو راه میندازن که ای کاش درس میخوندیم...
> 
> به خاطر معدلمون کارمون تمومه...
> ...


ایول

----------


## ploti-95

*اگه من به سال سوم و یا حتی قبل تر از اون بر می گشتم 2 کار رو خیلی بهتر و قوی تر انجام می دادم : 
1 . فوق العاده عمیق و مفهومی میخوندم ( با گیر 3 پیچ دادن به هر مبحث کوچیک و بزرگ )
2 . خیلی زیادتر میخوندم 
بچه های عزیز به خدا قبولی تو دانشگاه خوب و رشته خوب همه چی زندگی شما رو عوض می کنه و بی نهایت مهمه ، من تجربشو دارم 
هر چی بخونید کمه بخدا
*

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

درگیر انتخابات نمی شدم...

----------

